# Cool Nevermore fabric



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you sew or quilt? I love this fabric. With as cold as my office gets at times a quilt would be awesome.

Nevermore Collection


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Haunti, this would be awesome material for a quilt! I like the Collage in the top row on the far left.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the vintage look of the designs.


----------

